# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  >  Пойманы в разделе Помогите, отчет за период 31.10.2009 - 01.11.2009

## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Bredolab.asq -> c:\documents and settings\a2955\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\zavupd32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Botnetlog.11 )Backdoor.Win32.Bredolab.asq -> d:\documents and settings\айтуган\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\zavupd32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Botnetlog.11 )Backdoor.Win32.HareBot.ti -> d:\documents and settings\айтуган\restorer32_a.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.41506 )Backdoor.Win32.HareBot.ti -> c:\windows\system32\restorer32_a.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.41506 )Backdoor.Win32.HareBot.ti -> c:\windows\system32\restorer32_a.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.41506 )Backdoor.Win32.HareBot.ti -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\restorer32_a.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.41506 )Backdoor.Win32.HareBot.ti -> c:\windows\system32\restorer32_a.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.41506 )Backdoor.Win32.HareBot.ti -> c:\documents and settings\мария\restorer32_a.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.41506 )Backdoor.Win32.HareBot.ti -> c:\windows\system32\restorer32_a.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.41506 )Backdoor.Win32.HareBot.ti -> c:\documents and settings\administrator\restorer32_a.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.41506 )Backdoor.Win32.Nepoe.jn -> c:\windows\system32\spooisv.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.945, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2308842, NOD32: IRC/SdBot trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Delf-MKW [Drp] )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.qbj -> c:\windows\svchost.exeEmail-Worm.Win32.Joleee.eex -> c:\documents and settings\маришка\ujug.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.38387 )Net-Worm.Win32.Piloyd.n -> c:\windows\system32\qmgr.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.8265, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2595444, NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.AntiAV.P worm )Net-Worm.Win32.Piloyd.n -> c:\windows\system32\mspmsnsv.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.8265, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2595444, NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.AntiAV.P worm )Packed.Win32.TDSS.z -> \447.tmp ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.based.1, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2602754, AVAST4: Win32:Alureon-DR [Rtk] )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.nil -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\wmisvc.sys ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.7210, BitDefender: Rootkit.Agent.AJAQ, NOD32: Win32/Agent.PNI trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Rootkit.Win32.TDSS.u -> \fttxr52p.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.565, NOD32: Win32/Olmarik.OF virus, AVAST4: Win32:Patched-LF [Trj] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mufanom.fzq -> c:\windows\mupral.dllTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.gkw -> c:\windows\system32\restorer32_a.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.41506, BitDefender: Trojan.Kobcka.IN, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bfsl -> c:\windows\system32\122b901e.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12116, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2255377, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bvpq -> c:\windows\system32\perrgx5dkqsbqdwaucrqh.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Gamania.20310, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2310547, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bxeu -> c:\windows\system32\x5t4kv8dnmmbdrxaux82k.inf ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.13105, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.5E241B24, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bxxb -> c:\windows\system32\cduauvkgy9.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12115, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.C385D75E, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.caag -> c:\windows\tasks\c2nh4numz9kny5zqnc.inf ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12116, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.B8B076EE, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.caku -> c:\windows\system32\btmband89jc9pspq5eknj.inf ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Gamania.20127, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.3FA47539, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.cbrt -> c:\windows\tasks\ygfdvuegeqm9fhy5rnn.inf ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.13272, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.0C5B1F4B, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.cbxp -> c:\windows\system32\dhdhws7ffw.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12116, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2362226, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.cces -> c:\windows\system32\z6fvkef47hupzgaxee.inf ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.13228, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.D9BAD3B2, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.cduq -> c:\windows\system32\emqzjjurmfvkrkex9gj.inf ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.13226, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.49DC196F, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.cdwi -> c:\windows\system32\w8mvnsbgccw52xyxv8wq.inf ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.13306, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.E6844CDD, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.ceer -> c:\windows\system32\cwcqnwxhjwqte6psyyee.inf ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12891, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.ABE1EBB7, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.cegr -> c:\windows\tasks\jjx5r8wnsqunnxgwpwn.inf ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.13601, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2592912, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.cfix -> c:\windows\system32\fsmby3kmwnag5grbwggu.inf ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.13257, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.424C7C38, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.chbp -> c:\windows\tasks\tdz5y2teakw2z7xkphf9sqj.inf ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12116, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.BAF27552, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.chne -> c:\windows\tasks\tqupe3tz9fgwu56yjwvyy4t.inf ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12116, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.29886AA4, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.chvs -> c:\windows\system32\amnczw74h8gwd6cpygkrzdy8.inf ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.13309, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.B809ED01, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.cjnu -> c:\windows\system32\rb37scqvgmszgj3aqyb5qrczx.inf ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.13287, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.011AF11D, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.cjtp -> c:\windows\system32\sjqgxvr4vjhtthede75wc.inf ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.13602, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.616D5CAB, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.cjts -> c:\windows\downloaded program files\6hgdgyq9rqypdfvgbghcs9g5m.cur ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.13640, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.D9FEC8CF, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.cjxn -> c:\windows\system32\bwxjaewkdxgrfhkawefa33c36nr.in  f ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.13307, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.54075800, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.cjys -> c:\windows\system32\t9hdtmrwmeqcvyv3cmvhtnzpc.inf ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.13228, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.01244D8F, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.ckap -> c:\windows\downloaded program files\szaeac74ezxjeveju6p.cur ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.13290, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.DF8071AC, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.ckkq -> c:\windows\system32\ujmhygss7trv9gu2hhmkjcu7dpu.in  f ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.13720, BitDefender: Generic.Lmir.986C6A78, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.ckvr -> c:\windows\tasks\ykr79dwdnetdx3yqb.inf ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12116, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.91E0B768, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.ckwl -> c:\windows\tasks\4h5hjthfzkxrcpehbpx4tmr.inf ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12116, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.525041C9, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.clbr -> c:\windows\tasks\zxafgyqrjxukr72dk.inf ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12116, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.6397E61C, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.clio -> c:\windows\downloaded program files\4ythzzjfmrrpzjmnhcvadjazf.cur ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.13640, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.E5CCEE06, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.abrf.a -> c:\docume~1\@6656~1\locals~1\temp\tmp.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.40413, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2212391, NOD32: Win32/TrojanDownloader.Small.ONW trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.ntx -> c:\windows\system32\ngmn1.dll ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2409636 )Trojan-PSW.Win32.QQPass.pkm -> c:\windows\system32\wmitpfs.dll ( BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.iha -> c:\documents and settings\admin\application data\msmedia.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.BrowseBan.75 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.SMSer.qm -> c:\docume~1\8297~1\applic~1\ufastd~1\propetyufastm  anager.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.412, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.SMSer.qm -> c:\docume~1\admin\applic~1\ufastd~1\propet~1.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.412 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.SMSer.qm -> c:\docume~1\8297~1\applic~1\ufastd~1\propet~1.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.412, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.SMSer.qm -> e:\documents and settings\administrator\applic~1\ufastd~1\propetyuf  astmanager.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.412, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.SMSer.qm -> e:\documents and settings\administrator\applic~1\ufastd~1\propet~1.  exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.412, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.SMSer.qm -> c:\docume~1\admin\applic~1\ufastd~1\propetyufastma  nager.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.412 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.SMSer.rb -> d:\docume~1\facc~1\applic~1\ufastd~1\propetyufastm  anager.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.425 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.SMSer.rb -> c:\documents and settings\a2955\applic~1\ufastd~1\propetyufastmanag  er.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.425 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.SMSer.rb -> c:\documents and settings\administrator\applic~1\ufastd~1\propet~1.  exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.425 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.SMSer.rb -> d:\docume~1\facc~1\applic~1\ufastd~1\propet~1.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.425 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.SMSer.rb -> c:\documents and settings\a2955\applic~1\ufastd~1\propet~1.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.425 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.SMSer.rb -> c:\documents and settings\administrator\applic~1\ufastd~1\propetyuf  astmanager.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.425 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Pophot.hcz -> c:\windows\system32\mywcc091027.dll ( BitDefender: Trojan.Spy.Pophot.M, AVAST4: Win32:Pophot-AA [Trj] )Trojan.Win32.AntiAV.djq -> c:\windows\system32\6to4.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Corpse.9, BitDefender: Trojan.KillAV.PZ )Trojan.Win32.AutoRun.jr -> e:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Trojan.AutorunINF.Gen, NOD32: INF/Autorun.gen trojan, AVAST4: BV:AutoRun-T [Wrm] )Trojan.Win32.AutoRun.js -> d:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Trojan.AutorunINF.Gen, NOD32: INF/Autorun.gen trojan, AVAST4: BV:AutoRun-T [Wrm] )Trojan.Win32.AutoRun.jt -> c:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Trojan.AutorunINF.Gen, NOD32: INF/Autorun.gen trojan, AVAST4: BV:AutoRun-T [Wrm] )Trojan.Win32.BHO.yip -> e:\documents and settings\administrator\application data\msmedia.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.BrowseBan.60, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2345973, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ckem -> c:\documents and settings\маришка\local settings\temp\bgdg3772.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2615937, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ckem -> c:\documents and settings\маришка\local settings\temp\bmmf3020.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2615937, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ckem -> c:\documents and settings\маришка\local settings\temp\egex3293.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Recycle.20, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2617033, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ckem -> c:\documents and settings\маришка\local settings\temp\mies0771.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2615937, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ckem -> c:\documents and settings\маришка\local settings\temp\oatt9113.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2615937, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ckem -> c:\documents and settings\маришка\local settings\temp\sfya0233.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2615937, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ckem -> c:\documents and settings\маришка\local settings\temp\sghf9872.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2615937, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ckem -> c:\documents and settings\маришка\local settings\temp\yxhw4855.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2615937, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ckem -> c:\documents and settings\маришка\local settings\temp\ikma0197.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2615937, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ckem -> c:\documents and settings\маришка\local settings\temp\koux2042.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2615937, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ckem -> c:\documents and settings\маришка\local settings\temp\mnmn6021.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2615937, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ckem -> c:\documents and settings\маришка\local settings\temp\ekhu9672.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2615937, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ckem -> c:\documents and settings\маришка\local settings\temp\htyx0143.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2615937, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ckem -> c:\documents and settings\маришка\local settings\temp\kgul3423.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2615937, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ckem -> c:\documents and settings\маришка\local settings\temp\luyi6014.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2615937, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ckem -> c:\documents and settings\маришка\local settings\temp\nael7227.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2615937, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ckem -> c:\documents and settings\маришка\local settings\temp\tmay1965.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2615937, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ckem -> c:\documents and settings\маришка\local settings\temp\hvgu3228.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2615937, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ckem -> c:\documents and settings\маришка\local settings\temp\oxdh9596.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2615937, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ckem -> c:\documents and settings\маришка\local settings\temp\pthk9160.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2615937, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ckem -> c:\documents and settings\маришка\local settings\temp\nmcj1803.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2615937, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ckem -> c:\documents and settings\маришка\local settings\temp\ohtx3698.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2615937, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ckem -> c:\documents and settings\маришка\local settings\temp\tdai1431.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2615937, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ckem -> c:\documents and settings\маришка\local settings\temp\wbkr5798.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2615937, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ckem -> c:\windows\temp\dyel3525.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2615937, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ckem -> c:\windows\temp\ipbc0361.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2615937, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ckem -> c:\windows\temp\pbxo4246.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2615937, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ckem -> c:\documents and settings\маришка\local settings\temp\aafb1233.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2615937, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ckem -> c:\documents and settings\маришка\local settings\temp\eexm2500.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2615937, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ckem -> c:\documents and settings\маришка\local settings\temp\yomd6813.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2615937, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ckem -> c:\documents and settings\маришка\local settings\temp\lvpf6291.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2615937, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ckem -> c:\documents and settings\маришка\local settings\temp\oljr3827.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2615937, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ckem -> c:\documents and settings\маришка\local settings\temp\mieu3477.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2615937, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ckem -> c:\documents and settings\маришка\local settings\temp\cauw1083.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2615937, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ckem -> c:\documents and settings\маришка\local settings\temp\gueh2939.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2615937, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ckem -> c:\documents and settings\маришка\local settings\temp\ibti2741.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2615937, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ckem -> c:\documents and settings\маришка\local settings\temp\kikk6107.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2615937, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ckem -> c:\documents and settings\маришка\local settings\temp\lcir6666.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2615937, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ckem -> c:\documents and settings\маришка\local settings\temp\rikc1958.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2615937, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ckem -> c:\documents and settings\маришка\local settings\temp\tvkl1409.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2615937, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ckem -> c:\documents and settings\маришка\local settings\temp\vggx9486.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2615937, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ckem -> c:\documents and settings\маришка\local settings\temp\qjoe9614.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2615937, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ckem -> c:\documents and settings\маришка\local settings\temp\eqff8770.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2615937, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ckem -> c:\documents and settings\маришка\local settings\temp\iaer6500.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2615937, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ckem -> c:\documents and settings\маришка\local settings\temp\uvhq5218.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2615937, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ckem -> c:\windows\system32\winulty.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Recycle.20, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2613722, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ckem -> c:\documents and settings\маришка\local settings\temp\onam2111.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2615937, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ckem -> c:\documents and settings\маришка\local settings\temp\onku0137.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2615937, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ckem -> c:\documents and settings\маришка\local settings\temp\pftn4336.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2615937, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ckem -> c:\documents and settings\маришка\local settings\temp\rnje0307.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2615937, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ckem -> c:\documents and settings\маришка\local settings\temp\voxq2452.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2615937, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ckem -> c:\documents and settings\маришка\local settings\temp\hhbc0719.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2615937, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ckem -> c:\documents and settings\маришка\local settings\temp\jtcg2443.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2615937, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ckem -> c:\documents and settings\маришка\local settings\temp\oiia3993.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2615937, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ckem -> c:\documents and settings\маришка\local settings\temp\bqft9566.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2615937, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ckem -> c:\documents and settings\маришка\local settings\temp\oijq4315.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2615937, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ckem -> c:\documents and settings\маришка\local settings\temp\kpey5074.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2615937, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ckem -> c:\documents and settings\маришка\local settings\temp\usud9588.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2615937, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ckem -> c:\documents and settings\маришка\local settings\temp\vdvv0286.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2615937, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ckem -> c:\documents and settings\маришка\local settings\temp\bcqu1845.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2615937, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ckem -> c:\documents and settings\маришка\local settings\temp\odui4743.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2615937, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ckem -> c:\documents and settings\маришка\local settings\temp\rcnq7724.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2615937, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ckem -> c:\documents and settings\маришка\local settings\temp\sakb4039.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2615937, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Scar.ahnl -> c:\windows\system32\nvukz.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2617227, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Scar.ailf -> c:\windows\system32\serveroo.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Pigeon.23820, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1449856, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.VB.umo -> c:\win\dows\lax.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Dialer.Generic.48392, NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.KS worm, AVAST4: Win32:Dialer-gen [Dialer] )Virus.Win32.Protector.c -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\agp440.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.47257, BitDefender: Rootkit.Kobcka.Patched.Gen, AVAST4: Win32:Cutwail-Y [Trj] )

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

